# Travel Talk > Travel Tips >  dream vacations

## tranzysmitha

i want to plane tour in usa summer vacation please tell me about this place because this is my first time in usa and  suggest me interesting place in usa?

----------


## lesliystewart

Vacation is best way to get more relaxation and refreshment in this busy life. There are many best place in use for a vacation like New York City, Honolulu - Oahu, Orlando-Walt Disney World, Las Vegas, Napa Valley, Yosemite, Yellowstone and many more.

----------


## marquita26

It is perfect to spend in Atlantic City, New Jersey... Also a great choice is Long Beach in California.

----------


## robert

here is the best list of my favorite USA tour spots..

Las Vegas Strip
Niagara Falls
Florida Keys
White House
Grand Canyon
Yellowstone
Kilauea
Manhattan
Golden Gate Bridge
Denali National Park

----------


## rsewak

Las Vegas Strip My Dream for Vacations

----------


## travelinstyle

Like what I posted on the other thread, I'd like to visit Serengeti in Africa. Would like to commune with nature, take photos of animals and learn more about them. I watched their segment on NatGeo/Animal Planet and find the place enchanting!

Other places I'd love to visit is Russia, Cambodia and Vietnam!

----------


## intouchbali

Wish I could go to USA to do traveling

----------


## cathytreat

I also going to the new york for spend the vecation

----------


## margaretcogburn

New York is the place i will suggest for you.

----------


## KindaichiShota

Nice please you selected

----------


## KindaichiShota

This list is good for me...  :Wink:

----------


## rivmerlin

Hello, I am also happy to know that your dream vacation is finally going to happen but before you go to the vacations. I can suggest you to make a good plan of vacation which can make your much happier and enjoying.

Goodluck!

5 star hotel tel aviv

----------


## wesleyjones

Visit Sayulita Beach Mexico is best for summer vacation.

bambolim beach in goa | baga beach goa

----------


## Ameliajhonson

I want to visit Egypt and Malaysia

----------


## Ameliajhonson

My dream vacation is Egypt tour. Because of lots of historical places & ancient monuments you had seen in Egypt. I always search google to see the beautiful places in Egypt. Last month I was fulfilled my dream through the guidance of Ask Aladdin. They guided the proper way I had seen many beautiful scenarios in Egypt. This tour is a great achievement for me. I enjoyed a lot of fun and also capture the photo of amazing places in Egypt with my family.

----------


## FADI888

Hi how are you

----------


## FADI888

I'm bored now

----------


## FADI888

tell me some occupation

----------


## FADI888

to kill time

----------


## FADI888

I have a lot of free time

----------


## Leyla

Travelling through Europe. Going to the museums, clubs, restaurants, art galleries. Seeing everything.

----------


## Ameliajhonson

Iceland's waterfalls are one of the country's most popular attractions. From September to mid-April, Iceland is one of the best places on the world to see the northern lights. Any Glacier Tour or Ice Climbing Tour in Iceland will almost certainly include a visit to one of Iceland's many ice caves. My dream vacation is Iceland and I am planning to visit Iceland after Covid-19 situation. One of my friends had suggested to take help of a tour guide (Discover Iceland).

----------


## SuperswagMax

Thx you very much for your response; it was extremely beneficial to me. Thank you very much for your help; I am confident that I will follow your recommendations in the future.

----------

